# Bekomme Soundkarte nicht installiert



## TheReject (20. Februar 2010)

Habe meinen Laptop von XP auf Windows 7 aufrichten lassen, doch seit dem habe ich 2 Probleme.
Finde keine Treiber.
Ich brauche einen für Audiocontroller für Multimedia, sowie einen Treiber für PCI Kommunikationscontroller (eifnach)
Bei beiden steht keine Beschreibung.

Mein Laptop is ein Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L7320GW
Kennt Ihr das was?


----------



## Zinken (20. Februar 2010)

Zuerst mal auf der Hersteller-Homepage versuchen: http://ts.fujitsu.com/products/mobile/index.html
Rechts unter "Driver Search" die Ident.Nr. eingeben (steht irgendwo auf dem Aufkleber auf der Unterseite)
und schauen, ob es einen Audio-Treiber für Windows 7 gibt.
Falls nicht, findest Du auf der Seite oder in Deiner Betriebsanleitung einfach raus, welcher Soundchip
verbaut ist und holst Dir beim Chiphersteller einen aktuellen Treiber. Bei relativ alten Modellen kann es
natürlich auch sein, dass Du erstmal nichts Passendes bekommst. In dem Fall kann Dir vielleicht
jemand weiterhelfen, wenn Du die genaue Chip-Bezeichnung hier postest.


----------



## PC Heini (21. Februar 2010)

Auch könnten Sisoft Sandra oder Everest helfen, die verbauten Komponenten ausfindig zu machen. Dass Win7 leider noch nicht alle Treiber mitbringt, ist nichts neues. Gerade ältere Komponenten sind dafon betroffen. Probiers ev mal mit nem Vistatreiber. Vlt gehts mit dem.


----------

